# Back off!



## padkison (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## yen_saw (Oct 17, 2006)

Stunning! great pic.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 17, 2006)

how you make it so mad lol


----------



## Ian (Oct 17, 2006)

Lovely photo! Is that a Parasphendale?


----------



## padkison (Oct 18, 2006)

She is so mellow, it is hard to make her display. I found that she really hates it if you stoke her abdomen with a small paint brush. Must be ticklish.

P. agrionina


----------

